# Siser Easy Weed Issues



## BlackMesa (Feb 12, 2007)

I used Siser Easy Weed black on a couple of t-shirts and after the wash, there's some slight lifting on the edges. Nothing spectacular and the shirts are for me and I can live with it. But to sell though....................

Press is set at 320, press time is 20 seconds. Check of press temps is off the charts. There's a good 20 degree difference from the front of the element to the rear. 

The lifting begins after the first wash. If the garment isn't prewashed, should I wash it before pressing graphics?

Lastly, the particular stats on the graphic is the letters are about 3" high and 2" wide and so far there's only one letter that's lifting. Sleeve letters are about 1" tall and they look pretty good.


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

BlackMesa said:


> I used Siser Easy Weed black on a couple of t-shirts and after the wash, there's some slight lifting on the edges. Nothing spectacular and the shirts are for me and I can live with it. But to sell though....................
> 
> Press is set at 320, press time is 20 seconds. Check of press temps is off the charts. There's a good 20 degree difference from the front of the element to the rear.
> 
> ...


hello,

well it could be one of two things. First where do you store your shirts? is there any humidty? if there is you might want to press your shirts first...and then press the vinyl to the shirt.

Other thing it could be the press. if it varies that much on the temperature then the part that is lifting could be the part that is not as hot as the other part.

Also i have tried alot of vinyls and the best one i have used is the Spectra Eco Film from imprintables. This stuff works awesome and i have washed them at least 20 times and they still look as good as new. 

So I would try pressing the shirt first and then press the vinyl. make sure there is no moisture in the shirt. 

happy printing!


----------



## BlackMesa (Feb 12, 2007)

goodtease said:


> hello,
> 
> well it could be one of two things. First where do you store your shirts? is there any humidty? if there is you might want to press your shirts first...and then press the vinyl to the shirt.
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention, I do prepress them, usually at press temp and duration. The part that is lifting is being pressed at temps that are at spec.


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

then i would say use a different vinyl. i have used spectra cut material for all my prints. so far no complaints.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I use Siser EZweed on a daily basis and I would have to say it is the press that is causing the problem. I currently have two presses, one HIX, and the other a no name Chinese brand. The Chinese brand has temp fluctuations and causes me pains in the rear. If not pressed at the correct temp and pressure, you will have lifting. The above poster mentioned a different material but if your press is not working properly, you will still have the same results.
Fix the press and you will likely fix your problem.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree. Based on what you mentioned about your press, it is the press causing the adhesion issues. How old is the press? Is it still under warranty?


----------



## Dougiefied (Mar 16, 2009)

I too would recommend checking into new or slightly new equipment. Cold Spots = Big Problems


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

We use easy weed all the time check the tech sheet it say's 302 degrees never a problem with it.


----------



## BlackMesa (Feb 12, 2007)

mfatty500 said:


> We use easy weed all the time check the tech sheet it say's 302 degrees never a problem with it.


That's funny. When I first got the stuff, tried it with their specs and it didn't work. Read up and found a recommendation for 320 and 30 seconds and with that, the white Easy Weed worked great but not the black.

As for the press, it's a used Sunie I bought off EBay.


----------

